# Something wrong with Gunner



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Earlier today I was outside on the phone. When I got off the phone I noticed I hadn't seen Gunner in a while. So I went to calling and looking for him. I started panicking and told me daughter to get her shoes on so we could walk the neighborhood (thinking he got out of the fence somehow). About the time we were heading out of the house he just came out of no where. He must have been hiding and I couldn't find him. He was acting strange and drooling profusely. Like dripping off his face onto my shirt and onto the floor. Called 2 different vet offices. It was right at 5. Neither office had vets still in for the day. The first office said give he peroxide to make him vomit. The second office was no help whatsoever. Called my mom (used to work for a vet) and explained his symptoms. Said it sounded like he got a hold of a toad or lizard. I put him in his crate and just kept an eye on him. About an hour and a half later he seemed fine. Went outside and peed. Ate some food. Now he's acting weird again. No drool though. And it seems like one of his eyes might be swollen. It's after hours and tomorrow is good Friday. I'm gonna bet I can't get a vet until Monday. What the heck does this sound like?!?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bee Sting? Where are you at as most vets in the US are open tomorrow


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Blue Chi said:


> Earlier today I was outside on the phone. When I got off the phone I noticed I hadn't seen Gunner in a while. So I went to calling and looking for him. I started panicking and told me daughter to get her shoes on so we could walk the neighborhood (thinking he got out of the fence somehow). About the time we were heading out of the house he just came out of no where. He must have been hiding and I couldn't find him. He was acting strange and drooling profusely. Like dripping off his face onto my shirt and onto the floor. Called 2 different vet offices. It was right at 5. Neither office had vets still in for the day. The first office said give he peroxide to make him vomit. The second office was no help whatsoever. Called my mom (used to work for a vet) and explained his symptoms. Said it sounded like he got a hold of a toad or lizard. I put him in his crate and just kept an eye on him. About an hour and a half later he seemed fine. Went outside and peed. Ate some food. Now he's acting weird again. No drool though. And it seems like one of his eyes might be swollen. It's after hours and tomorrow is good Friday. I'm gonna bet I can't get a vet until Monday. What the heck does this sound like?!?


maybe he was attacked? or hurt him self when escaping? i would suggest trying to find a out of hours vet , here theres always a vet on call so maybe try different vets? even if you have to travel just in case , i know petrol , money ect. believe me i understand LOL but maybe another vet has an on call?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry I have no advice, but I sure hope he's OK.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Huly said:


> Bee Sting? Where are you at as most vets in the US are open tomorrow


If it was something like this, can that make them act real sleepy like? 

I just gave him some Benadryl. Hope I didn't make the situation worse.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah surprisingly a reaction to a bee sting could do all kinds of things. It might be something else too as his symptoms are vague. Just with the swollen eye drool sleepy etc reminds me if a bee sting one of ny pups got


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would keep a close eye on him and get him to a vet ASAP


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What did he vomit up after the dose of hydrogen peroxide ??? Di you find a toad or lizzard ?? Anything posin looking ??
I hope that he is okay. Saying a prayer for him....


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

check to see if you have emergency 24 hour vets around you


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hoping to hear an update soon; that doesn't sound good! I too have done the panicked 'searching everywhere' to find a dog that you realize is missing but can't comprehend how they would've escaped... usually we find ours under our dresser with a high-value treat because they're hiding from the other dogs and won't come out, lol.
It does sound like some sort of reaction to something; OR is it possible that he had a seizure somewhere in another room? If he was somewhere and seizing he may not have heard you calling him when you were searching. Either way I hope it's nothing serious and he returns to normal soon.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Vets are going to be very hard to find tomorrow and over the weekend, unless 
it's an emerg vet. I would have gave him Benadryl too. I hope all is well, 
keep us updated!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Has he been to the vets yet? How is he feeling? Any changes?
Please let us know how he is if you get a chance. I'm worried, hope he'll be ok.
Hugs.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I just had the same horrible thing happen. If he is eating and drinking, don't worry. My mother said to me, give him three days, if he is not better than start worrying. And she was so right. In three days he was better. The most important thing is that he stays hydrated.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd get him in, myself. 
I took the day off work today to take Eden in (she shook her head and scratched her ears and that was enough for me) and I got my choice of appointment times just calling yesterday so I would try. 

Keep us posted if you can!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree a vet visit in order. Please keep us updated. I'm very worried.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the well wishes. He is still not doing well. After I gave him the benedryl and dose of ibuprofen for inflammation(last night), he perked up considerably. I was thisclose to taking him to an emergency vet an hour away. I had done put the pants and shoes on and packed him some food in case he had to stay. Then hubby said let's just see what the meds do to him. When he perked up we decided to see what happened during the night. I got up at 2:30 am and gave him another dose of benedryl. 

This morning he seemed better. Went outside and peed (under my careful supervision) and even ate some raw deer for breakfast. I gave him another dose of benedryl since that eye still seemed swollen. It's really gunky too. I swear it seems like the pink eye my daughter just had last Sunday. Anyway, despite being better than last night he still wasn't himself. Just wants to lay down and sleep. So I decided to go ahead and get a vet appointment instead of making him suffer through the weekend. Thankfully my vet office is open today. BUT the dr won't be in until 2:30 and all the appointments was taken so they are gonna work me in. I'm gonna be there straight up at 2:29! 
He's going back downhill on me again. Can't even get him to walk around outside and his eye is almost swollen shut. WITH benedryl in his system. I'm afraid to give the ibuprofen again since I know it's controversial. At least not until I talk to the vet first. 
So.... that's where we are at. He's just so pitiful. Poor guy. And I still can't, for the life of me, figure out what has happened to him!! I sure hope the vet can come up with some answers. 

I'll let u know what vet says when we get back.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is serious!! I'm praying for your little guy! He definitely needs to be seen by a vet immediately!! Anything with the eyes are always serious. Hope the vet can ease his discomfort.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Back from the vet! We still don't really know what caused the problem but the vet suspects that he got something in it. She figures the pain has been so bad and that is was what was causing the nausea and lethargy. Poor guy! She gave him a steroid shot and he's already a different dog. The eye is still real swollen and he's acting like he can't see out of it real good but other than that he's almost acting like himself again. We also have some steroid eye goop to use over the weekend. If it's not better by Monday then we'll bring him back for mild sedation so she can really check behind the inner eyelid. So hopefully the eye goop takes care of the problem!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad he's feeling better! Eye problems are scary. Hopefully by Monday he will be his old self. When Babushka got scratched by the cat across the eye, I was terrified. But in three days, you would have thought nothing had happened, she was her usual crazy self. I hope Gunner bounces back fast.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad he seems much better x


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi happy for the news hes better


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How did Gunner do after the weekend. Another vet visit, or is he fine again? Sue


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I thought he was just fine til today. The white of that eye is turning real red again. I just noticed it a few minutes ago. So...... I'll be calling vet tomorrow.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh no, keep us updated, I'm sending lots of well wishes your way.


----------

